# pó pegá



## HitcH

hola a todos
quiero saber que quiere decir "pó pegá"
gracias!!


----------



## _Sofia_

Quieres decir "le/lo/la puede pegar"

Ej: "Ya está pronto? Sí, ahora  lo puede pegar" 

Es una lenguaje popular.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

_Sofia_ said:


> Quieres decir "le/lo/la puede pegar"
> 
> Ej: "Ya está pronto? Sí, ahora lo puede pegar"
> 
> Es una lenguaje popular.


 
Sofia, "pegar" en castellano es "bater" (en alguien). 

*Pó pegá* (pode pegar) quiere decir *puede agarrar.*


----------



## _Sofia_

En español "Pegar" es utilizado tanto cuanto en Portugues.

"Yo he pegado una gripe.."

"agarrar" e "pegar" tienen el mismo sentido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

_Sofia_ said:


> En español "Pegar" es utilizado tanto cuanto en Portugues.
> 
> "Yo he pegado una gripe.."
> 
> "agarrar" e "pegar" tienen el mismo sentido.


Pois olhe, não conheço "pegar" em espanhol com esse sentido. Conheço com o sentido de "bater" e "colar".

Mais uma pro meu dicionário ...


----------



## MOC

Pero ahí el sentido es distinto. Cuando dices "pó pega" no te refieres a una gripe. Te refieres a agarrar/atajar un objeto o a algo, y en ese sentido no le pegas pues pegarle sería como dijo WhoSoyEu "bater nele".


----------



## vf2000

Gostaria de saber em qual contexto se usou esse "pó pegá". eu pensei em outras coisas além do óbvio "pode pegar"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

_Sofia_ said:


> Deixemos esta parte para os moderadores.
> 
> Obrigada por enumerar meus "mistakes", eu não saberia como.



Ha sido un enorme gusto.


----------



## HitcH

vf2000 said:


> Gostaria de saber em qual contexto se usou esse "pó pegá". eu pensei em outras coisas além do óbvio "pode pegar"


 
é uma cançao sertaneja disse "pó pegá, pó mordé, pó beijá, pó pegá
Vou daqui vem de lá pó pegá" de paso me traducen la frase porfavor

outro "sertaneja" tem algum significado particular???
gracias


----------



## HitcH

_Sofia_ said:


> Quieres decir "le/lo/la puede pegar"
> 
> Ej: "Ya está pronto? Sí, ahora lo puede pegar"
> 
> Es una lenguaje popular.


 
en español no se dice "pronto" se dice "listo"
quedaría así
Ya está listo? Sí, ahora lo puede agarrar"
"pegar" en español es el acto de golpear o adherir y agarrar es igual a tomar algo
as palavras que em espanhol terminan em "aje" sao masculinas em portugês sao femeninas y terminan em "agem"
o artigo que devería se usar é "un" é masculino e nao "una" quedaría así
Es un lenguaje popular.
muy agradecido sofi, besos!!!


----------



## chlapec

_Sofia_ said:


> En español "Pegar" es utilizado tanto cuanto en Portugues.
> 
> "Yo he pegado una gripe.."
> 
> "agarrar" e "pegar" tienen el mismo sentido.


 
No es exacto, Sofia. 

"He pillado una gripe/he agarrado una gripe/ me han pegado la gripe"

"Pegar" una enfermedad a alguien es transmitírsela, contagiarlo. Y el que se contagia "pilla" la gripe, porque alguien se la ha "pegado"

Pegar en el sentido de agarrar/sujetar no existe en español:

"Pegou na mala": "asió, agarró, cogió (esta última, especialmente en España) la maleta"


----------



## vf2000

HitcH said:


> é uma cançao sertaneja disse "pó pegá, pó mordé, pó beijá, pó pegá
> Vou daqui vem de lá pó pegá" de paso me traducen la frase porfavor
> 
> outro "sertaneja" tem algum significado particular???
> gracias


Se é assim... minha tentativa:

Pode pegar, pode morder, pode beijar, pode pegar
Acho que nesse contexto "pegar" significa "tocar"

Vem daqui, vem de lá pó pegar
Acho que essa parte seria algo como "venga de aquí o de allá, se puede tocar"
Es decir que de todas maneras se puede tocar, pasar mano.
Deu pra entender?

Ah, "sertanejo/sertaneja" é tudo o que se refere ao "sertão". Em caso da música, é esse estilo que você já conhece.
AXÉ


----------



## brasileirinho

HitcH said:


> é uma cançao sertaneja disse "pó pegá, pó mordé, pó beijá, pó pegá
> Vou daqui vem de lá pó pegá" de paso me traducen la frase porfavor
> 
> outro "sertaneja" tem algum significado particular???
> gracias



Nosotros acá tenemos la costumbre de quitar la R final de los verbos, lo que deja la tónica en la última vocal, por lo tanto, lleva tilde.

Como ya lo han dicho, 'pó' , en ese caso, quiere decir 'pode' = puedes (dudo que se pueda traducirlo a 'puede ud.' por lo popular).

Sertanejo es todo aquel/aquiello que proviene del 'Sertão'; yo , por ejemplo, vivo en una ciudad que se llama "Sertãozinho", es toda una parte muy árida y seca. Yo vivo en el Sertão Paulista, hay el Sertão Nordestino, más conocido. Sertanejo también quiere decir "él que vive lejos de la capital".
La gente de sertaneja solía escuchar ese tipo de canción triste que hablaba de la tierra, de los animales, de las cosas del campo, este es el Sertanejo clásico. Sin embargo, con la popularizarión del ritmo, las clases más altas lo tomaron como ritmo de fiesta, lo cambiaron y es lo que hoy tenemos, eso que dice "pó pegá, pó bejá... etc". Sigue siendo un ritmo popular, pero más difundido entre todas las clases. Yo lo veo como un estilo muy animado, pero pobre. Abusan de doble sentidos, temas sexuales y que nada o poco aportan a mi vida.
No es sinónimo de pobreza, tampoco de elite cultural.


----------



## HitcH

exelente aporte Brasileriño y vf2000 fue de mucha ayuda para mi, muchas gracias
entiendo mas o menos que si yo digo "pó pegar, pó mordé etc.."
se puede traducir tal vez como "vou a pegá, vou mordé"
disculpen tantas molestias 
sean felices!!!!
claro que tambien me suena como a faltar el respeto


----------



## brasileirinho

HitcH said:


> exelente aporte Brasileriño y vf2000 fue de mucha ayuda para mi, muchas gracias
> entiendo mas o menos que si yo digo "pó pegar, pó mordé etc.."
> se puede traducir tal vez como "vou a pegá, vou mordé"
> disculpen tantas molestias
> sean felices!!!!
> claro que tambien me suena como a faltar el respeto



Cuidado!
Son cosas distintas.
_Vou pegar _es diferente de _Pode pegar_

_vou pegar_ sería como "pegarei", el futuro
_pode pegar_ es un permiso, en presente.


----------



## vf2000

HitcH said:


> entiendo mas o menos que si yo digo "pó pegar, pó mordé etc.."
> se puede traducir tal vez como "vou a pegá, vou mordé"


Não pode porque os sujeitos são diferentes.
(você) pode pegar
(vocês) podem pegar
(eu) vou pegar/morder

O verbo "poder" para nós é também um permiso:
EX: Pode entrar 
Pode fumar aqui?
Posso repetir?


----------



## Fer BA

chlapec said:


> No es exacto, Sofia.
> 
> "He pillado una gripe/he agarrado una gripe/ me han pegado la gripe"
> 
> "Pegar" una enfermedad a alguien es transmitírsela, contagiarlo. Y el que se contagia "pilla" la gripe, porque alguien se la ha "pegado"
> 
> Pegar en el sentido de agarrar/sujetar no existe en español:
> 
> "Pegou na mala": "asió, agarró, cogió (esta última, especialmente en España) la maleta"


 
Y la versión sudamericana  (al menos la del Cono Sur).

Pegar (que te peguen) una enfermedad no es utilizado. Pillar tampoco (es otra cosa distinta).

Me agarré una gripe, me contagiaron una gripe.

El único uso de _pegar_ "parecido" a _contagiarse_ (aunque tiene más de adherirse que de contagiarse ) de por aquí es con el acento (sotaque) _se me pegó el acento mexicano. _


----------

